# Game of Thrones: Staffel 8 hat hat einen Termin



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Staffel 8 hat hat einen Termin*

						Staffel 8 von Game of Thrones, das große Finale der Serie, hat einen Termin. HBO will die Serie im April veröffentlichen. Genauer wird man nicht, aber es dürfte wohl wieder ein Sonntag werden. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Staffel 8 hat hat einen Termin*


----------

